# Honey for sale.



## The Honey Householder

Time to move more honey inventory.

I have 6 skids (24 five gallon buckets per skid) Raw Clover honey. Harvested 8/21/2016 moist 17% color is 11mil.
$165 a bucket.
$150 a bucket by the skid.
$140 a bucket on 4 skids or more.

If you need a shipping quote on freight. I can help get that and set that up.

All buckets are brand new. Wholesale by the skid (No labels on the buckets only on the skid.)

If your interest in this lot. You can contact me at 419-581-1707 or email me at [email protected]

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## The Honey Householder

I have 16 barrels lot of raw clover honey. Harvested 8/22/2016 moister is 17.2%, color is 11mil.

Each barrel is 650 lbs. honey weight. Asking $1365 per barrel ($2.10 a lb). 

If you are looking for full load. Please call or email for pricing.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## The Honey Householder

Barrels are sold out. 

Still have buckets.


----------



## redfoxes8

Shipping quote to 06484?


----------



## Loadman1221

Where are you located? How much to ship to 60445


----------



## The Honey Householder

I have 4 skids of clover honey harvested 8/23/16. Moister is 17 color is 11 mil.
Price is:
$165 by the bucket.
$150 a bucket by the skid.
$140 a bucket for all 4 skids.

If you need a shipping quote you can email me at [email protected]
Thanks,
Ron
419-581-1707 call or text.


----------



## The Honey Householder

I have 2 skids of 2017 clover honey. Still have a few skids of the 2016 crop also.

$170 by the bucket.
$160 a bucket by the skid.


----------



## The Honey Householder

I have a 4 skids lot of 2017 clover honey. Moister is 17.4% color is 14 mm.

$170 by the bucket.
$160 a bucket by the single skid(24 buckets).
$155 a bucket for all 96 buckets.

I have other honey up for sale if you want to mix and match for a full skid.

If interested you can email me at [email protected] or call or text me at 419-581-1707
Thanks,
Ron


----------

